# FoxPro Fury FX7 review....cold weather use....



## jriggs

took the Fury out again yesterday. sat two stands in the morning and then went back in the evening to sit the same two stands. morning was a bust...evening i had three fox (two of them all manged up badly too)come out but never offered a shot.

now onto the review...

still love the call...but the real review is on the TX500 controller. like the controller a lot...but i did have some cold weather issues with it. not sure if any of you other guys have had this problem before...but this is the first digital caller i've used so it's new to me. it seems as though the when the TX500 gets cold it gets sluggish. by sluggish i mean it's not immediate when i start pushing buttons. i noticed as i went through a couple different calling sounds that i had to hit the button a couple times for it to finally take. batteries were 100% fresh and the only thing i could think was that the cold was slowing things up a bit.

with that in mind i stuffed the controller under my armpit for about a minute...took it out...and it worked great. i did this a few more times just to make sure. left the controller on my lap...it got cold and wouldn't send the signal....stuffed it back into the pit for a minute...and everything was good.

so what i've found is that on days when it's cold and windy (21 degrees and 10 mph winds) i'll be keeping the controller inside my jacket....or under my armpit if need be









hope this helps...and i hope this wasn't repetative.

riggs


----------



## youngdon

Good info to have, thanks for sharing.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Interesting info. My FX3 and now FX5 have both had this issue and that's in warm weather! I've had to get up and go turn off my foxpro several times just to get the remote to send the signal.

I'll betcha we're not alone either...


----------



## RoughNeck

Only problem ive had with mine is ny glove finger are to big and I cant hit the right button


----------



## Furtaker

I have this problem all the time. I havn't heard of a fix yet but I have way more good than bad out of my remote. I have a fx3 with the 200 remote.


----------



## showmeyote

I have the fury, only issue i have had is in cold weather. The remote works, and sends the signal, but the dial doesnt want to scroll. I can use the buttons, and like jriggs said, seems like you can store it in your jacket for a min or 2 and it works fine.


----------



## jas41

i have a fury also and for my caller i have a mad dog camo bag and i stuff that with heat packs and i always keep my remote in my jacket to keep it warm. other wise i have the same problems as you guys do in cold weather, warm it works great always.


----------



## youngdon

What does foxpro say about the issue?


----------



## showmeyote

I personally, have not talked with fox pro yet! Im waiting till turkey season, just in case i need to send it off


----------

